# Xenofobia pintada de amarelo -



## cpamef

Para vocês, a que faz referência essa frase?

 
Vocês acham que poderia traduzir essa frase para o espanhol como: xenofobia nipona? Eu acho que seria o mehor, já que se um argentino lê xenofobia amarilla vai pensar em chineses e não em japoneses..
 
Obrigada
Pam


----------



## Tomby

Poderia ser também "asiática".
TT.


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Pam.
Uma pergunta: o _amarelo_ deste contexto se refere especificamente aos japoneses?


----------



## cpamef

olivinha said:


> Oi, Pam.
> Uma pergunta: o _amarelo_ deste contexto se refere especificamente aos japoneses?


 
é mesmo Olivinha.. é um texto que trata do centenário da imigração japonesa....


----------



## olivinha

Ok, consultando o DRAE sobre _nipón/a_:
*nipón**, na**.*
*1. *adj. Natural del Japón. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.

A única dúvida que eu teria é que se não haveria alguma ambiguidade no termo _xenofobia nipona_: se é dos japoneses ou contra os japoneses. Mas isso é com vocês, habladores nativos.


----------



## Vanda

Pame, respondendo a sua pergunta sobre pintada de amarelo, o escritor está usando uma figura de linguagem para dizer que a xenofobia tem uma cor, ou seja, um endereço, ou seja, uma raça específica, no caso a 'raça amarela', daí o pintada de amarelo. Ele poderia dizer, por exemplo, xenofobia pintada de negro/ vermelho, fazendo uma referência (que o leitor entendido pegaria) às raças negra e vermelha (os índios) respectivamente.


----------



## olivinha

O dilema da Pam é que se ela traduzir literalmente como _xenofobia amarilla_ o público argentino poderá relacionar a _el color amarillo_ com chineses e não com japoneses.


----------



## Tomby

Eu acho que poderá relacionar segundo o contexto. Sem contexto pode existir confusão entre chineses, japoneses ou coreanos.
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Gente boa, eu estava respondendo a esta pergunta da Pame, que eu esqueci de colocar aqui.


----------



## olivinha

> Eu gostaria de saber se a palavra PINTADA (na frase acima) tem alguma conotação especial ou se simplesmente faz referência à cor.


Aaaaah, e, sim, faz referência à cor; em espanhol: _coloreada_ ou _pintada_.


----------



## coquis14

olivinha said:


> Ok, consultando o DRAE sobre _nipón/a_:
> *nipón**, na**.*
> *1. *adj. Natural del Japón. U. t. c. s.
> *2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a este país de Asia.
> 
> A única dúvida que eu teria é que se não haveria alguma ambiguidade no termo _xenofobia nipona_: se é dos japoneses ou contra os japoneses. Mas isso é com vocês, habladores nativos.


E a minha também. Xenofobia + o gentilício fazem-me pensar que são os "amarillos" quens estão comtendo a ação xenofoba.

Abraços


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

olivinha said:


> Oi, Pam.
> Uma pergunta: o _amarelo_ deste contexto se refere especificamente aos japoneses?


 
Desta pergunta acho que o “amarelo” também pode ser interpretado como “chinês” pelos lusófonos, né? Então é mesmo como fala o TT: o contexto vai tirar as dúvidas. Para mim a melhor tradução é a mais literal:

*Xenofobia pintada de amarillo.*

Abraços.


----------



## olivinha

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Desta pergunta acho que o “amarelo” também pode ser interpretado como “chinês” pelos lusófonos, né? Então é mesmo como fala o TT: o contexto vai tirar as dúvidas. Para mim a melhor tradução é a mais literal:
> 
> *Xenofobia pintada de amarillo.*


Concordo, e para dissipar qualquer dúvida, pode acrescentar _nipón_ ou o conhecido termo japonês _nikkei_.
*xenofobia pintada de amarillo nipón*
*xenofobia pintada de amarillo nikkei*


----------



## Vampiro

"Nikkei" no es aceptable en español.
Y agregar "nipón" me parece una redundancia.  Estoy de acuerdo en que bastará el contexto para aclarar dudas.
Saludos.
_


----------



## olivinha

Vampiro said:


> "Nikkei" no es aceptable en español.
> Y agregar "nipón" me parece una redundancia. Estoy de acuerdo en que bastará el contexto para aclarar dudas.
> Saludos.
> _


Un poco fuerte decir no es aceptable, ¿no? ¿Qué es _aceptable_ en español? "Nikkei" es un término extranjero, sí, pero bien conocido.


----------



## Babiaorum

Pequeña aclaración: aunque la RAE aún no la haya admitido, es un hecho que _nikkei_ se usa en países como Perú, donde existe una importante colonia japonesa. Es una palabra de origen japonés que designa a los emigrantes japoneses y a sus descendientes que han formado comunidades a lo largo y ancho del mundo. Y por extensión se habla por ejemplo de cocina nikkei para aludir a la fusión gastrónomica que se ha dado en las últimas décadas en la costa peruana, de honda inspiración japonesa.

Volviendo a la traducción en cuestión, coincido en que lo mejor sería lo más literal, sin aditamentos nipones ni _nikkeis_, sabiendo que, sacada de su contexto, la frase resultaría sin duda bastante intrigante para cualquier hablante de español. Yo vería una alusión a Asia, pero sin saber muy bien a qué viene ese "pintado de amarillo".

Suerte con la traducción.


----------



## olivinha

> Volviendo a la traducción en cuestión, coincido en que lo mejor sería lo más literal, sin aditamentos nipones ni _nikkeis_, sabiendo que, sacada de su contexto, la frase resultaría sin duda bastante intrigante para cualquier hablante de español. Yo vería una alusión a Asia, pero sin saber muy bien *a qué viene ese "pintado de amarillo".*


Muy buenas, Babia.
Antes de todo, decir que estoy con los científicos que dicen que raza hay nada más que una: la humana. Dicho esto, en portugués se suelo (¿o ya se solía?) distinguir entre las razas blanca, negra, roja (indígenas) y amarilla (de descendencia asiática).
Sugerí lo de añadir _nipón_ o _nikkei_ porque según Pam en su primero post _se um argentino lê xenofobia amarilla vai pensar em chineses e não em japoneses_
También estoy de acuerdo que el contexto disiparía cualquier duda.


----------



## Vampiro

olivinha said:


> Un poco fuerte decir no es aceptable, ¿no? ¿Qué es _aceptable_ en español? "Nikkei" es un término extranjero, sí, pero bien conocido.


No, no es fuerte, porque sin ir muy lejos Chile es un país de habla hispana donde la palabra "nikkei" no se escucha ni en las animaciones japonesas, quizá porque nuestras principales colonias asiáticas son la china y la coreana.
Además no veo por qué usar un término extranjero si existen palabras en español.
Te recomiendo abrir la consulta en el foro "sólo español", ahí tendrás la opinión de hispanohablantes de diferentes países (....)
................
Saludos.
_


----------



## Babiaorum

Vampiro said:


> No, no es fuerte, porque sin ir muy lejos Chile es un país de habla hispana donde la palabra "nikkei" no se escucha (*oye*) ni en las animaciones japonesas...
> _



Con todos mis respetos, a mí sí me parece un poco fuerte decir que esa palabra no es aceptable en español. Una cosa es que no se use en Chile (tampoco en España, por cierto, salvo quizás algunos cocineros de alto copete), y otra es que NO sea aceptable en general en español, pues qué dirán entonces en Perú, donde sí es una palabra bastante común.

De acuerdo con evitar barbarismos siempre y cuando tengamos en español la palabra adecuada para el concepto, y es verdad que este caso se podría decir tal vez "emigrante japonés" (aunque más largo y menos preciso), pero una cosa es lo ideal y otra el uso que consagran los hablantes.

De todas formas, tienes también toda la razón en decir que esta discusión a la que estoy contribuyendo está quizás aquí fuera de lugar, y deberíamos irnos al foro de español.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Eu proponho _*nipofobia, *_que qualquer falante de espanhol com um certo nível cultural entenderia.
O termo _*amarillo *_para descrever a cor da pele de alguém é mais do que inexato em castelhano.


----------



## olivinha

Babiaorum said:


> De todas formas, tienes también toda la razón en decir que esta discusión a la que estoy contribuyendo está quizás aquí fuera de lugar, y deberíamos irnos al foro de español.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola Babiaorum.
Sí, quizás deberíamos dejar de hablar de _nikkei _y concentrarnos en la pregunta original que es sobre la traducción de una frase en portugués para español, para la cual creo estar en el foro adecuado. 
Gracias por tus valiosas aportaciones.


----------



## romarsan

ManPaisa said:


> Eu proponho _*nipofobia, *_que qualquer falante de espanhol com um certo nível cultural entenderia.
> O termo _*amarillo *_para descrever a cor da pele de alguém é mais do que inexato em castelhano.


 

Nipofobia me parece muy acertado como traducción. 

En cuanto al término aceptable, refiriéndose a una palabra, no parece un término duro, aunque esto dependerá de costumbres y de zonas.

Sería interesante este hilo en el sólo español.

Saludos

Tras leer la intervención de Olivinha, creo que tiene razón y el hilo está en el foro adecuado...


----------



## Vampiro

Babiaorum said:


> Con todos mis respetos, a mí sí me parece un poco fuerte decir que esa palabra no es aceptable en español. Una cosa es que no se use en Chile (tampoco en España, por cierto, salvo quizás algunos cocineros de alto copete), y otra es que NO sea aceptable en general en español, pues qué dirán entonces en Perú, donde sí es una palabra bastante común.
> 
> De acuerdo con evitar barbarismos siempre y cuando tengamos en español la palabra adecuada para el concepto, y es verdad que este caso se podría decir tal vez "emigrante japonés" (aunque más largo y menos preciso), pero una cosa es lo ideal y otra el uso que consagran los hablantes.
> 
> De todas formas, tienes también toda la razón en decir que esta discusión a la que estoy contribuyendo está quizás aquí fuera de lugar, y deberíamos irnos al foro de español.
> 
> Saludos.


Es inaceptable desde el momento en que existe una palabra en español para definir al mismo concepto.
Otra cosa es lo que usen o no usen en determinado país.
En Chile usamos cientos de palabras extranjeras, la mayoría en inglés pésimamente pronunciado, pero eso no las convierte en aceptables, ni mucho menos.
Por otro lado tú quizá sólo oigas, pero yo tengo por costumbre escuchar.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Tomby

ManPaisa said:


> Eu proponho _*nipofobia, *_que qualquer falante de espanhol com um certo nível cultural entenderia.


Eu não entenderia nunca o significado de *nipofobia*. Logicamente o meu nível cultural é baixíssimo. Também não aparece no DRAE. Talvez as pessoas que redigem esta obra têm um nível cultural pior do que o meu.
Eu sim proponho fechar este tema depois de.....24 respostas!
TT.


----------



## Babiaorum

Perdón a todos por ayudar a desviar el asunto.

Vampiro, si te apetece conversar tranquilamente y sin acritud de oír y escuchar, te invito: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7049703#post7049703

Saludos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi.

Voltando à questão da cor amarela, acho que um xenófobo não ia distinguir nacionalidade na prática. Japonês, chinês, coreano... todos vão ser a mesma raça para ele, acho eu. Por exemplo, muitas pessoas por aqui chamam de chino a qualquer asiático, embora seja vietnamita. 

Mantenho o dito no meu post anterior no que toca à tradução. 

Abraços.


----------



## Vampiro

Babiaorum said:


> Perdón a todos por ayudar a desviar el asunto.
> 
> Vampiro, si te apetece conversar tranquilamente y sin acritud de oír y escuchar, te invito: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7049703#post7049703
> 
> Saludos.


Sin acritud llegué tarde.   El hilo ya estaba cerrado.
Pero habrás recibido mi respuesta por PM
Respecto a "nipofobia" me parece una palabra más que adecuada y entendible.
Por supuesto que no está en el DRAE, eso lo sabe cualquiera que lo use con alguna frecuencia.
Ante la interminable lista de fobias que deberían haberse incluído en el diccionario, la RAE optó por incluir "fobia" como una palabra independiente, y todas las combinaciones son válidas siempre que cumplan con las reglas de la RAE.
Si existe "nipón" y existe "fobia", no veo por qué no pueda decirse "nipofobia"
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

> Respecto a "nipofobia" me parece una palabra más que adecuada y entendible.
> Por supuesto que no está en el DRAE, eso lo sabe cualquiera que lo use con alguna frecuencia.
> Ante la interminable lista de fobias que deberían haberse incluído en el diccionario, la RAE optó por incluir "fobia" como una palabra independiente, y todas las combinaciones son válidas siempre que cumplan con las reglas de la RAE.
> Si existe "nipón" y existe "fobia", no veo por qué no pueda decirse "nipofobia"



Yo no lo podría haber expresado mejor, Vampiro.
¡Qué nivelazo!


----------



## Tomby

Pues yo no veo "nipofobia" por ninguna parte y mira que hay fobias...
Por cierto la fobia más característica de los vampiros es la "alliumphobia" o miedo a los ajos (no aparece en el DRAE).
¡Paz y bien! como decía San Francisco de Asís.
Un saludo para todos.
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Tombatossals said:


> Pues yo no veo "nipofobia" por ninguna parte y mira que hay fobias...
> Por cierto la fobia más característica de los vampiros es la "alliumphobia" o miedo a los ajos (no aparece en el DRAE).
> ¡Paz y bien! como decía San Francisco de Asís.
> Un saludo para todos.
> TT.


 
Pues ahí tenés la respuesta:

*Xantofobia - Miedo al amarillo.*


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En mi ya largo recorrido en España:
- Una frase que fue corriente años atrás, y todavía en uso 'peligro amarillo' se refería inicialmente a los japoneses, no en términos de xenofobia sino de temor a su capacidad productora, por entonces inexistente o desconocida en los chinos o coreanos.
- Nikkei lo oigo solo asociado al hablar del 'índice Nikkei' de la bolsa japonesa, nunca aplicado a los japoneses.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

olivinha said:


> Hola Babiaorum.
> Sí, quizás deberíamos dejar de hablar de _nikkei _y concentrarnos en la pregunta original que es sobre la traducción de una frase en portugués para español, para la cual creo estar en el foro adecuado.
> Gracias por tus valiosas aportaciones.



Pues a ello:

'Xenofobia teñida de amarillo' se entendería, a mi juicio, como referida igualmente a chinos, japoneses, coreanos y posiblemente también manchúes, vietanamitas, ...

'Xantofobia' puede que sea el término culto adecuado, pero para muchas personas no diría nada.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Manuel G. Rey said:


> 'Xantofobia' puede que sea el término culto adecuado, pero para muchas personas no diría nada.


Lo de Xantofobia fue una broma, Manuel, ya que no creo que tenga nada que ver con las personas, mucho menos con una etnia en particular. Disculpas.

Saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Lo de Xantofobia fue una broma, Manuel, ya que no creo que tenga nada que ver con las personas, mucho menos con una etnia en particular. Disculpas.
> 
> Saludos.



Puede haber sido una broma, pero antropogenia, heterofobia, pirofagia y otros cultiparlismos pseudo helénicos andan circulando por ahí, así que xantofobia podría perfectamente haberse unido a ellos con el significado de rechazo a los orientales, a la yema de huevo o al amarillo de los semáforos. Cosas más raras he oído.


----------

